# Jetzt oder nach Fußball-WM Fernseher kaufen.



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. März 2014)

*Jetzt oder nach Fußball-WM Fernseher kaufen.*

Moin Moin

Ich bin grade am überlegen, den TV aus meinem Büro/Spiele-Zimmer ins Schlafzimmer zu verbannen und hin gegen ein größeres Modell (50") zu tauschen. Nun habe ich schon einen Sony gefunden, der mir zusagt http://www.amazon.de/Sony-KDL-50W68...chwarz/dp/B00ELB7RU0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top , dieser ist ja aktuell deutlich reduziert. Jetzt frage ich mich, ob das Teil bis nach der WM nochmal günstiger werden könnte. Habe schon öfter zu hören bekommen, das Fernseher vor großen Sportereignissen teuerer verkauft werden. Würde gerne mal eure Meinung dazu hören.


----------



## Zappaesk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Jetzt oder nach Fußball-WM Fernseher kaufen.*

Fernseher werden langfristig generell immer billiger, ähnlich wie es bei anderen Geräten der Unterhaltungsindustrie auch ist. Schon allein, weil die Hersteller meinen permanent neue Geräte rausbringen zu müssen und die Vorgänger dann billigst abverkauft werden müssen. Der reduzierte Sony ist ggf. so ein Auslaufmodell (kannst ja mal googlen). D.h. den gibts nach der WM u.U. gar nicht mehr - Dafür eben einen Nachfolger zu ähnlichen Kosten.

D.h. wenn du die WM auf nem größeren Schirm schauen willst, dann kauf jetzt. Wenn du sparen willst, dann kauf später - oder noch später - es wird immer billiger!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. März 2014)

Mir gehts weniger um die WM an sich, sondern, das Hersteller in der Hoffnung vor solchen Ereignissen nochmal mehr Fernseher verkaufen zu können, die Preise hochschrauben. Das das Teil an sich immer günstiger wird, ist mir bewusst, nur sehe ich bei Fernseher kaum Neuerung, die ich wirklich nutzen würde/werde. Ich habe im Wohnzimmer einen 6 oder 7 Jahre alten 46" Fernseher von Sharp, bei dem es mir an nichts fehlt (außer 3D vielleicht), daher würde ich in 6 Monaten immer noch diesen Fernseher kaufen, wenn er denn noch am Markt ist


----------



## Zappaesk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Jetzt oder nach Fußball-WM Fernseher kaufen.*

Nun, dass das Teil jetzt im Angebot ist widerspricht deiner Theorie der hohen Preise vor der WM. Mein alter TV ist 2006 im Frühjahr verreckt und damals gab es dann auch überall Sonderangebote zur WM - wobei ich nicht verfolgt habe wie die Preisentwicklung nach der WM war.


----------



## Olstyle (23. März 2014)

*AW: Jetzt oder nach Fußball-WM Fernseher kaufen.*

Wirklich direkt vor der WM könnten(!) die Preise etwas anziehen. Im Moment ist aber noch eher ein Nachfragetief da "kurz nach" Weihnachten und noch genug Zeit bis zur WM.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. März 2014)

Also ist jetzt eigentlich der ideale Zeitpunkt, oder? Falls ja, vielem Dank euch beiden


----------



## keinnick (23. März 2014)

*AW: Jetzt oder nach Fußball-WM Fernseher kaufen.*

Ich würde es davon abhängig machen wie "dringend" der neue TV für Dich ist. Falls es Dir wichtig erscheint, dann machst Du nichts falsch wenn Du jetzt kaufst. Falls es noch warten kann dann kannst Du auch warten und Dich in ein paar Monaten wahrscheinlich über niedrigere Preise und / oder über bessere Ausstattung freuen.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (23. März 2014)

*AW: Jetzt oder nach Fußball-WM Fernseher kaufen.*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich würde es davon abhängig machen wie "dringend" der neue TV für Dich ist. Falls es Dir wichtig erscheint, dann machst Du nichts falsch wenn Du jetzt kaufst. Falls es noch warten kann dann kannst Du auch warten und Dich in ein paar Monaten wahrscheinlich über niedrigere Preise und / oder über bessere Ausstattung freuen.



Dringend ist es nicht, aber ein 50 statt einem 32 Zöller ist schon verlockend  Ich schlaf auf jeden Fall noch 1-2 Nächte drüber


----------



## Zappaesk (23. März 2014)

*AW: Jetzt oder nach Fußball-WM Fernseher kaufen.*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich würde es davon abhängig machen wie "dringend" der neue TV für Dich ist. Falls es Dir wichtig erscheint, dann machst Du nichts falsch wenn Du jetzt kaufst. Falls es noch warten kann dann kannst Du auch warten und Dich in ein paar Monaten wahrscheinlich über niedrigere Preise und / oder über bessere Ausstattung freuen.


 
So kommt man nie zu einem neuen Fernseher, weil diese Argumentation in ein paar Monaten auch schlüssig ist usw...

Interessant ist es eher wenn eine neue "wichtige" Technologie eingeführt wird zuzuschlagen und noch einen der letzten "alten" Fernseher zu kaufen. Die werden dann gerne nochmal weiter reduziert um die abzuverkaufen weil ja jeder unbedingt das neue haben will. So ist meiner z.B. aus der letzten Generation ohne 3D - vermisst habe ich das bislang nicht. Ähnlich könnte es sein, wenn die 4k Technologie zum Sprung in die Kaufklasse ansetzt. Da kann man ggf. auch ein Schnäppchen machen indem man bewusst ohne kauft.


----------

